# Using a Tv as a Monitor



## chazzler (Mar 26, 2009)

HI, 

i really need help i just got a new tv (Acoustic Solutions LCDW2295F 22in HD Ready Digital LCD TV) and it doesnt have a VGA input so i perchased a vga to yPbPr CABLE and when I plug it into the tv i get a picture but it flickers alot and you cant make it out asif the signal is weak. plus its in black and white...

can someone please help??

thanks alot guys


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Check your manual for the resolution(s) that your TV can accept and set your computer to that.


----------



## chazzler (Mar 26, 2009)

nar that didnt work atall ! any other idears??? 

thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Return the converter cable and try a different brand. :4-dontkno


Return the TV and try a different brand. :4-dontkno


----------



## Sizemore (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds like a problem with the cable. Try returning the cable and see if that works. If that doesn't solve the problem, take the TV back and get another one.


----------



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

does your receiver have hdmi ports?


----------

